# Recommend a youth bow and/or local shop



## Erik the Bold (Nov 30, 2005)

My son will be old enough this year to bow hunt in the fall.

He's practiced for the past 3-4 years with various kids compound bows, and he's pretty good, but those have nowhere near the velocity needed to bring down something the size of a deer.

Being 10, he doesn't have a whole lot of arm strength, even though he's tall for his age (he's kinda skinny).

Birthday is coming up soon, and I'd like to get him something worth using and keeping for a few years.

I'd like to get some recommendations for a youth bow, and maybe some local shops in the Flint / Swartz Creek / Flushing area.

How 'bout it folks ??


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

One might be the the Mission "Menace" it has wide range of draw length. That way your son wouldn't out grow the bow within a couple years.


----------



## G String (Mar 5, 2009)

I would reccomend something in the Darton ranger line.
Great bow with a variety of draw length and poundage 
adjustment and is also a Michigan based company that 
has been around for a long time.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know how much you want to spend, but this bow may be a good option.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/2009_Fred_Bear_Youth_Truth_2/Young_Gun_Bear_Youth_Bow_Package.htm


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

Bow-tech-Razor Edge. It's the ONLY youth bow you'll ever need to buy. This one bow can literally take a kid from grade school to adulthood. And there are no gimmicks. No limb or string exchanges. No "grow-up" programs. No extra modules or gadgets to buy. But one last fall well worth the monet.


----------



## Erik the Bold (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the help!

I'm leaning towards the Dalton Ranger II, and there's four dealers nearby.

I'll just have to go check 'em out!


----------

